# solidified salt



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Just found a bag of salt from last year, solid as a rock.
Does anyone have a clever way to break it up, or should i invest in a pickaxe?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*idea*

I have used a rubber mallott on the side of the pail ....
maybe open it into a pail and give it a good workout with a hammer 
or a broom stick handle till it all becomes free then give it a good 
shake to make sure everything is distributed well...
just a idea ....
good luck


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If the bag is unopened, wrap it in an old sheet and give it a few good solid whacks with a large head mallet or rawhide hammer. But not so hard you bust the bag. Once it starts to loosen up, it will break up pretty easily.
Unless it got really wet and turned into a solid block.
In which case an ice pick and some tequila would work. (To make margaritas!)
Or you could put it out as a deer salt lick in some park.
Or just bust pieces off and use it as usual, cause it will still dissolve. Just slower.

If you end up hitting it directly on the open salt, just make sure the hammer or mallet is really clean cause what ever is on the head can transfer into the salt.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just throw it all in a bucket of water!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Just throw it all in a bucket of water!


i was kind of trying to avoid that


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Duh! Yeah, that would work!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Toss it out. The moisture has caused some of the elements to react, and harden.

Imo, not worth the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going to ask this because I honestly don't know the answer, so JT, what would have reacted that the salt is no longer any good? Salt has a bad habit of clumping, (which is why table salt is iodized) and the additives are all designed to work in moisture and can't see how they would have reacted with each other to no longer be any good. So help! S'plain this to me!
But then again, I also eat yogurt 2 months past it's expiry date.............


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Crayon said:


> I'm going to ask this because I honestly don't know the answer, so JT, what would have reacted that the salt is no longer any good? Salt has a bad habit of clumping, (which is why table salt is iodized) and the additives are all designed to work in moisture and can't see how they would have reacted with each other to no longer be any good. So help! S'plain this to me!
> But then again, I also eat yogurt 2 months past it's expiry date.............


Yes, please explain - thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Firstly, yogurt is a dairy product that has gone bad... Deliberately! Lol

Ever mix a batch of salt with not much water (once the pail is half full, i add salt) it gives off heat. The elements are reacting. Which ones? Meh, only took chemistry to grade 12. 

But to me, and the $$ I spend on my tank, something has happened, and it wont be consistent to what i expect when mixing salt.

i am a "when in doubt, throw it out" kinda guy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok! Get your point about the heat. But that happens when adding H2o to a lot of things and for salt to just go hard isn't a lot of moisture being added to it.

Never the less, I don't know the answer either and would not like this to escalate into a war, so, TeeMee.........it's your call!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

No war from me 

I agree, heat comes from most things when being dissolved. Science is awesome! But, i do remember doing many equations. Adding h2o to (a huge long list of numbers and letters) means plus and minus's

I would hate to read a post later about (problem) over a fairly inexpensive item.

Its late, pretty sure i am rambling.

I tossed out a box with three bags because they were solid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

there is a number to call on the IO website - i think i'll try them tomorrow and see what they say  Very interesting conversation, though!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Great! Please post their response. I'm always I'm to learning something new.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I say mix it, if everything dissolves and you don't have significant perception (sediment) than test it and if the parameters are in check then go ahead and use it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

J_T said:


> Firstly, yogurt is a dairy product that has gone bad... Deliberately! Lol
> 
> Ever mix a batch of salt with not much water (once the pail is half full, i add salt) it gives off heat. The elements are reacting. Which ones? Meh, only took chemistry to grade 12.
> 
> ...


.....What he said.

Here's my "Cliff Clavin" abbreviated answer:

I pretend to be a lot of things. A chemist is not one of them. When marine salt (or even NaCl) is mixed/dissolved with/in water; an endothermic reaction occurs (it absorbs heat from its surroundings). This simple reaction is enough to "mess" with the ph readings you are used to when compared to a "fresh/good" batch of salt. Some of the salt ions would have hydrated in the air of the non sealed container (making your current batch clumpy/hard); as such you'll find that it may not mix well and you'll have significant precipitate (than what you may be used to). The reaction may also be enough to "mess" with and burn away trace elements as well. Refer to Fesso's comment; it also has merit.



fesso clown said:


> I say mix it, if everything dissolves and you don't have significant perception (sediment) than test it and if the parameters are in check then go ahead and use it.


....also what he said.

I know this doesn't really help but this has been a topic of discussion on a lot of forums and the reviews are mixed.

My own suggestion:


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Did someone say beer?

Ok, a new use for used salt that is questionable! Bring it to a party!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Instant Ocean says as long as it has been properly stored, it's fine.
The proof will be in the pudding, though I dare say, if there is any precipitate and it doesn't dissolve completely, I won't be using it.
Fingers crossed!


----------

